# Recessed Lighting Removal?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Can someone give me some direction on "typically" you remove a "new construction", recessed housing can light? Are they screwed in somehow? Are there clips holding on to the joist on the sides? Etc. Thanks!


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

I JUST told you in your other post. :jester:



> I'd just yank the can out. To explore, just *remove the trim and the 3 screws inside the can and pull it out or push it up*. You will see the JB and the framing above the ceiling.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I missed it. Thanks! You mentioned, 
You will see the JB and the framing above the ceiling. What is the "JB?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

junction box.


You *MAY* have the type of can where the complete housing pulls down with NO screws. If that's the case you must twist the housing a bit to release the tension clips holding it in place.

*Most* cans have the clearly visable hex head sheet metal screws inside.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

If you have no attic or access from above you can not leave a JB and just cover over it.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

dSilanskas said:


> If you have no attic or access from above you can not leave a JB and just cover over it.


He's talking about the junction box that is part of the can light. Since the can is removable, the jb is legal.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

HouseHelper said:


> He's talking about the junction box that is part of the can light. Since the can is removable, the jb is legal.


Yes it is legal but it still must be accessable either from an attic above or a box cut into the ceiling


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

dSilanskas said:


> Yes it is legal but it still must be accessable either from an attic above or a box cut into the ceiling


No, it is accessible by removing the can portion of the light. Not all new work cans have attics above them and certainly all can lights do not have a box cut into the ceiling next to them.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

HouseHelper said:


> No, it is accessible by removing the can portion of the light. Not all new work cans have attics above them and certainly all can lights do not have a box cut into the ceiling next to them.


 
Well of course all lights dont have a box cut intot he ceiling next to them you silly monkey :laughing: I thought he wanted to totally remove the can and sheet rock the hole over haha!


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

just to further clarify the light, it is basically a double bar light. One rod coming down from the ceiling with two lights coming out from the bottom of the rod. I want it to go in the place that there is already an existing "new construction" canned light. Hopefully this clarifies somemore for some posters. Thanks!


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have removed the recessed housing from my ceiling. I was ready to install a ceiling fan bar and juncton kit to hang the pendant light from. Prior to putting it in the ceiling, I realized that the hole cut in the ceiling(for the 4inch can light) was bigger around than the canopy for the pendant light would cover. 

Does anyone have suggestions on how to retrofit this to make it work for me? I have seen medallions that you can put over a hole for decoration but is there anything else that would work just as well or better for me? I am not the biggest fan of the medallions that I have seen. Thanks!


----------



## Jane J (Feb 19, 2013)

*More basic - how to remove & change bulb*



kennykenny said:


> Can someone give me some direction on "typically" you remove a "new construction", recessed housing can light? Are they screwed in somehow? Are there clips holding on to the joist on the sides? Etc. Thanks!


I have a recessed light in the bathroom with some kind of clips and the light has burnt out. My husband has changed this in the past after much cussing and frustration. Sadly he recently passed and now it is my turn to cuss and be frustrated. Can someone tell me how to get the cover off the light. We change this light about every 2 - 3 years.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Jane J it would be best to add your own post not add onto someone else for better ansewers that do not get confused with the other posters questions.


----------

